# Matt Deckard Clothing



## Mattdeckard (Mar 11, 2004)

Just thought I should share some pics of my first client in his suit. A lot of work went into this, details and construction and fit are great and to spec with what i think a quality suit should be.

Take a gander.
Dagwood's suit and customer number 1 with his approval.



Sitting at home reading Brideshead Revisited
Matt Deckard


----------



## RJmaiorano (Feb 12, 2007)

Very nice. Can only get better from here. :icon_smile:


----------



## arnaud (Apr 10, 2007)

Suit's okay... Model and tie are a disaster.

"These go to eleven." ...Nigel


----------



## Mattdeckard (Mar 11, 2004)

Here's that whipcord action back suit I designed. It's something a little more adventurous. 
I can't wait to show one of my other clients in his belt back after I take some pics.


----------



## Leather man (Mar 11, 2007)

Very nice work! Congratulations.


----------



## rocco (Feb 21, 2007)

Looks good. English cut(?)


----------



## comrade (May 26, 2005)

Are the suits Bespoke? ( I confess my ignorance of previous postings)
Are they made in LA? Do you make other models? I am impressed
with their apparent quality. BTW, no problem with the model. He
is a "real person"


----------



## Anthony Jordan (Apr 29, 2005)

comrade said:


> BTW, no problem with the model. He
> is a "real person"


Exactly; very decent of him to agree to having his photographs shared. Handsome looking suits; I like the whipcord idea - I have a waistcoat made out of it, but it wouldn't have occurred to me to have a full suit.


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

Ties Matt to an old oak swivel chair in a unused building at the Camarillo Airport. The visiting B- 17 roars overhead and it's shadow passes over the dirty windows like a ominous bird of death. Bruno, the ex german circus strong man stands half seen in a corner, cracking his knuckles in preparation of cracking something else. I pull up a chair, light a cigarette and stuff it in Matt's mouth. Now, Matt, you are going to tell me EVERYTHING about your business, prices, hours of operation, your secret location in town. The platinum blonde turns to hide a tear as I spin Matt around and snap my fingers at Bruno.


----------



## NukeMeSlowly (Jul 28, 2005)

arnaud said:


> Suit's okay... Model and tie are a disaster.


I disagree. The suit looks outstanding BECAUSE of the model. He is no beauty (no offense intended; neither am I) but the excellent cut of the suit makes him look very good indeed.

Matt,

I am very impressed. What is the cost of this suit, who did the measuring, where was it made, and how long did it take from start to finish?


----------



## satorstyle (Jan 2, 2007)

Wonderfully done! I assume he is not tall, but the suit doesn't give him a squatted appearance. He just needs a little more length on his shirt sleeves for true perfection.


----------



## acidicboy (Feb 17, 2006)

great suit, as expected, Matt!


----------



## Mattdeckard (Mar 11, 2004)

I could use models though I actually prefer customers if they allow me and they are okay with commentary. Models don't always give you a fair look at clothing. 

I'll answer all the above questions in a bit. I want to get the new webpage squared away so you can see and know more.


----------



## ChriO (Feb 23, 2006)

I prefer to see suits on customers as well: It is comparatively easy to make a perfectly proportioned model look good.

Making somebody look good who isn't graced with a perfect body is a much better testimony to a tailor's skill or a MTM outfit's competence.


----------



## Geoff Gander (Apr 4, 2007)

Mattdeckard said:


> Here's that whipcord action back suit I designed. It's something a little more adventurous.


I love that suit!!! Time to start saving *sigh*

Geoff


----------



## David V (Sep 19, 2005)

Matt,
Great looking suit. What model of suit is this?


----------



## agnash (Jul 24, 2006)

*Whipcord Suit*

I am reading The Big Knockover, a collection of short stories by Dashiell Hammett. From "Corkscrew", "I dug a gray shirt and a suit of whipcords out of my bags and holstered a gun under my left shoulder, where it wouldn't be a secret."

My visual of that scene now stars Matt as the Continental Op.


----------



## Mattdeckard (Mar 11, 2004)

Thanks. Whipcord is durable and tends to look really really great on a daily basis when you are out on a trip and can only take one suit.

I'm still working on the page though don't really want it up until it looks clean to my eye. 

If you are interested though, drop me a PM and I'll give you more info.


----------



## Harrydog (Apr 2, 2005)

rocco said:


> No shirt cuff?????


----------



## CPVS (Jul 17, 2005)

Matt, are there any plans for double-breasted offerings soon?


----------



## Bog (May 13, 2007)

Harrydog said:


> No shirt cuff?????


Customer is always right.


----------



## Mattdeckard (Mar 11, 2004)

CPVS said:


> Matt, are there any plans for double-breasted offerings soon?


Yes, and I'll show more pics of those when the page goes up as well.


----------



## jsprowls9 (Jun 24, 2005)

Harrydog said:


> No shirt cuff?????


It's a matter of personal preference. With custom or bespoke work, the customer has final discretion on all style details.

Oops! I see Bogandoff caught this before I did.


----------



## arnaud (Apr 10, 2007)

arnaud said:


> Suit's okay... Model and tie are a disaster.
> 
> Okay, I stand humbly corrected. This was a terrible thing to say - I didn't realize he was a customer; but whether customer or not one shouldn't be snide. All due apologies.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bishop of Briggs (Sep 7, 2007)

Who makes the suits and how are they constructed?


----------



## bimmerzimmer (Jul 28, 2005)

Mattdeckard said:


> Yes, and I'll show more pics of those when the page goes up as well.


I like this suit a lot, you wear it well. Since I assume your are posting somewhat for constructive criticism I'll offer this:

I too like the larger lapel of vintage suits especially on a double breasted. I think your suit needs a little tweaking here. The lapels have now curve so they look a bit plank-like. This is also why the peaks point out and away from the body of the suit. You made need your cutter, who I presume in Hong Kong, to de-construct a vintage suit with the right lapel to achieve this. Only other criticisms - your suit buttons a bit too tight although this may be the pose. This style also looks better IMHO with double vents.

Another question - can your business model possibly generate a profit? Are these to be truly custom suits? Won't you end up shipping back and forth to Hong Kong continuously for adjustments? WOuldn't you be better off offering a vintage inspired made-to-measure line that clients could altered at tailors near where they live?

Also, how is this suit line related to Kingston '66 (I think that's the name.) He seems to be trying something similar. I have the same questions about his business model. (And his over-written site copy and choice of models but that's another issue.)

Truly curious.

bimmerzimmer


----------



## mommatook1 (Apr 17, 2008)

Kav said:


> Ties Matt to an old oak swivel chair in a unused building at the Camarillo Airport. The visiting B- 17 roars overhead and it's shadow passes over the dirty windows like a ominous bird of death. Bruno, the ex german circus strong man stands half seen in a corner, cracking his knuckles in preparation of cracking something else. I pull up a chair, light a cigarette and stuff it in Matt's mouth. Now, Matt, you are going to tell me EVERYTHING about your business, prices, hours of operation, your secret location in town. The platinum blonde turns to hide a tear as I spin Matt around and snap my fingers at Bruno.


Comforts the platinum blonde and tell her "Let's grab a bite to eat; you don't need to see this." I escort her to the Waypoint Cafe for tri-tip special. It is Wednesday. The waitress is slow but not rude. As the special sauce stimulates our taste buds, her mind relaxes and the sadness passes from her conscious as her tears evaporate. I ask the waitress for one "to go" since I know how Bruno gets hungry after working.


----------



## Preu Pummel (Feb 5, 2008)

That whipcord suit is amazing. Love it.
The others are good too, just not my style; I like clothes that are more rough n' ready, flexible, and ready for a little beating.


----------



## bimmerzimmer (Jul 28, 2005)

When will this web site be functioning? I'm curious to see your other offerings.

bimmerzimmer


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

bimmerzimmer said:


> I like this suit a lot, you wear it well. Since I assume your are posting somewhat for constructive criticism I'll offer this:
> 
> I too like the larger lapel of vintage suits especially on a double breasted. I think your suit needs a little tweaking here. The lapels have now curve so they look a bit plank-like. This is also why the peaks point out and away from the body of the suit. You made need your cutter, who I presume in Hong Kong, to de-construct a vintage suit with the right lapel to achieve this. Only other criticisms - your suit buttons a bit too tight although this may be the pose. This style also looks better IMHO with double vents.
> 
> ...


Matt's most likely going for the 1930s/1940s Hollywood look there. A lot of suits back then weren't vented, especially in movies. The reason given being that they "photographed cleaner." I'm guessing that just means there were cleaner lines that way.

Jack's line of clothing is not related to this venture whatsoever, besides both gentlemen knowing each other. The models are himself (Delegate, Chairman, Correspondent, Racing Line, and Double-O Soul), his business partner (Financier and Devlin), and a friend (pictured with the Double-O Soul) from what I know.

I like that both companies here are using "ordinary people." These are custom suits, after all, so it's only natural to show the skill of the tailor. The people that will order will most likely have different proportions than fashion models.


----------



## Mattdeckard (Mar 11, 2004)

I've been really busy with clients and some designs lately and haven't spent enough time on the site so I put up a placeholder in the meantime.

www.mattdeckard.com


----------



## Mattdeckard (Mar 11, 2004)

For those that were asking for more photos. I've ben busy though I haven't forgotten.

Some shots of items I've been designing for customers.

Sculpted point collar shirt with a DB Hounds-tooth suit made for a customer. You'll see the lapels and the rest of the suit later... it's just wicked!


Tab watch pocket closure with loop for chain.


Butterfly gusset shirts with long 30's style tails.


Split back for comfortable suspender wear and sculpted pockets.


Highly sculpted shirt collars.


I'll post better pics in the next few days, mainly i'm focussing on the fit and hope to show you that with the photos to come.


----------



## Anthony Jordan (Apr 29, 2005)

Very handsome; I like all of it! Is that a pair of white flannels I see?


----------



## Mattdeckard (Mar 11, 2004)

Yup, it's actually from a bolt made in the 60's and a bit heavier than some of the stuff you find off the rack.


----------



## Matt S (Jun 15, 2006)

That's one of the nicest point collars I've ever seen. Are the trousers forward or reverse pleated?


----------



## Mattdeckard (Mar 11, 2004)

Thanks... I have a few more collars coming down the line to be put on the web-page as well.


I'll be putting up better pics of these trousers as well as the shirts on the site soon. What do you think?

Some customers have preferred it with belt loops and suspender buttons on the inside, I like it with no belt loops and suspender buttons on the outside like on my pair.

Model #3 trousers

Shown in a 15 oz. cream wool flannel 


Some customers have preferred it with belt loops and suspender buttons on the inside, I like it with no belt loops and suspender buttons on the outside like on my pair above.


----------



## Mattdeckard (Mar 11, 2004)

[/QUOTE]

The material is nice and heavyweight... a blue windowpane herringbone three piece in my model #1 suit design.

All I can say is it's all about the fit after the details are correct. Once it is on your back you should feel like you are wearing a pair of pyjamas without any restriction to movement... Think about Cary Grant doing that backflip in Holiday... no need to take off the jacket.

Anywho, I'll see if I can get those other clients pics up soon.


----------



## Ay329 (Sep 22, 2007)

Matt how would you best describe your product....MTM (designed in the U.S. but tailored & cut in Honk Kong)?

Your posts mentioned working on fit

Do you provide fittings or are measurements taken and the final product is delivered to the client?

Do you have a tailor in Los Angeles who does your alterations or further fittings?

Keep the action back jackets coming, they are growing on me


----------



## bimmerzimmer (Jul 28, 2005)

Mattdeckard said:


> Thanks... I have a few more collars coming down the line to be put on the web-page as well.
> 
> I'll be putting up better pics of these trousers as well as the shirts on the site soon. What do you think?
> 
> ...


I really like these pants a lot, may have to contact you. Do you offer them in a range of colors?

bimmerimmer


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

The suits are beautiful. The web site is beautiful. Even the orchestra is beautiful. :icon_smile_big:

And the prices are extremely reasonable. Right now I'm holding off on new suits until my job and my weight settle somewhere consistent.


----------



## Mattdeckard (Mar 11, 2004)

Thanks for the compliments... I'm all about the fit. Been quite busy lately, though I'll post more customers soon.


----------



## CW Psmith (May 31, 2008)

Mattdeckard said:


> Highly sculpted shirt collars.
> 
> I'll post better pics in the next few days, mainly i'm focussing on the fit and hope to show you that with the photos to come.


Really cool clothes. Out of curiosity... is it myTailor that makes the garment? The reason I'm asking is because of the small part of the label that I can see at the bottom of this picture.


----------



## Mattdeckard (Mar 11, 2004)

That's not a label, that's one of Joe's hangars. Mytailor will measure for some of my designs, yet tailoring that comes from his measuring will be from my tailors and to my specifications.

I'm going to tell you right now that tailoring is a funny science. I've been to plenty of tailors that have years and years of experience, yet that never means they'll do what I want them to do, which 99 percent of the time is tequnique from before they started tailoring. I will tell you that those that I have working for me are hard to find, and that I inspect every suit and make sure they come out amazing. Same with the shirts.

There is a bit more info here,
https://www.thefedoralounge.com/showthread.php?t=30906&page=7

Interestingly I've been getting several men sending in their measurements from overseas for collar Model #1

I've added collar Model #2 to the lineup
Sharper more acute points and double machine stitched edge Soft non fused roll. You can see that one on the site as well.

A photo of another one of my clients. Vest and trousers of suit Model #1 a charcoal grey herringbone, a nice stout long wearing fabric.

And a client looking happy in his houndstooth Double Breasted Model #2 suit.


----------



## Srynerson (Aug 26, 2005)

Mattdeckard said:


> And a client looking happy in his houndstooth Double Breasted Model #2 suit.


Fantastic looking suit! Keep up the excellent work, Matt. :icon_smile:


----------



## Mattdeckard (Mar 11, 2004)

Thanks, I'm all about the fit, and my fit is one that... Well I see companies going for style, or going just for comfort when it comes to clothing (maybe not so drastic to one ideal or the other, yet my focus is just to make the suit the ultimate outfit for my clients). A suit should be viable as a daily piece of clothing that gives you both comfort and style, and I want to bring back some of the durability that's been lost with much of the super light weight fabrics.

These suits fit comfortably, and I'm hoping it shows in the photos. With the fabric and the fit you should be able to canoe down the Nile for a week in your suit and then have it cleaned and pressed for the dinner celebrating your return. They may not look practical in all situations, though if needed they should wear and feel comfortable in all situations.

As long as my clients are happy and have a durable suit that they can abuse, one made to the highest of standards, I'm extremely happy.


----------



## Sam Hober (Jan 2, 2005)

Mattdeckard said:


> Thanks, I'm all about the fit, and my fit is one that... Well I see companies going for style, or going just for comfort when it comes to clothing (maybe not so drastic to one ideal or the other, yet my focus is just to make the suit the ultimate outfit for my clients). A suit should be viable as a daily piece of clothing that gives you both comfort and style, and I want to bring back some of the durability that's been lost with much of the super light weight fabrics.
> 
> These suits fit comfortably, and I'm hoping it shows in the photos. With the fabric and the fit you should be able to canoe down the Nile for a week in your suit and then have it cleaned and pressed for the dinner celebrating your return. They may not look practical in all situations, though if needed they should wear and feel comfortable in all situations.
> 
> As long as my clients are happy and have a durable suit that they can abuse, one made to the highest of standards, I'm extremely happy.


Matt,

I love your ideas and thoughts about comfort.

The pinstripe suit has a great look no doubt Gomez from the Adams family would be happy wearing it while checking his stock investments.

Keep up the good work.


----------

